# MR16? Worth the price?



## newdiyer (Mar 14, 2007)

I have heard that the MR16 low voltage cans produce the best light.  Anyone find this to be true, and if so, worth the extra price compared to normal halogen?

Your thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 14, 2007)

Define "best light".  

MR-16's ARE "normal" halogens.


----------



## newdiyer (Mar 15, 2007)

Best light meaning white light, full spectrum of colors and at the right temperature (3000 or so Kelvin).   

In other words, are there any benefits of MR16 to normal halogen other than of course power consumption?
Thanks again.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 15, 2007)

Once again, an MR-16 *IS* a normal halogen. 
Halogen lamps are about 3000-3200K color temperature.

MR-16: A miniature reflector lamp that is 16 eighths of an inch wide. 
The number in the name of a lamp (light bulb) is the physical diameter in eighths of an inch. 

As for the power consumption a watt is a watt. If a lamp is 50 watts it draws 50 watts regardless of low voltage or line voltage. You DO NOT save much energy with halogens (or other "low voltage" fixtures). They simply give a crisper, slightly brighter light.
They are not the same as HID or fluorescent lights.


----------

